# Spainish Crazy



## Remy (Dec 28, 2010)

All,

Went out to today to the OIP around 10 and the spainish were going crazy. Had some fun and saw 2 huge Ling swimming around.


----------



## bighunter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

yeah they been going crazy out there for i know over a week now. i caught so many out there thursday i was throwing them back.


----------



## regina86 (Mar 22, 2011)

Where is the oip?


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Okaloosa Island Pier in FWB. Spanish are pretty thick all over.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Why so serious? jk bro, awesome job! slept in today so i couldnt go spanish pickin... oh well


----------



## regina86 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ahh OK thank you


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Lol seen 2 huge ling swimming around? Why the heck didnt you throw on em!!!!


----------

